# Pony stolen in Lincolnshire



## YorksG (15 February 2011)

I received this info from my local horsewatch group today, thought I should share it. I do hope they find her

Stolen Pony

Between 6&7 February an 11.2hh grey mare pony went missing from her field
near Louth, Lincolnshire. This much loved pet is 40 years old, and blind.

Please look out for her any information you may have will be treated
confidentially.

(See attached file: pony stolen.JPG)


----------



## christi (15 February 2011)

Oh my that is so sad  ... poor wee pony , wonder if it has somehow wandered out of the field .

i do hope they family find it x


----------



## HorseyLyn (16 February 2011)

Fingers crossed that this pony has somehow got out and wandered to a nearby field or in woodland. 
I'm gutted esp with having an oldie ourselves.

Hope all ends well. I've emailed a few friends but we are South Lincs/Norfolk border so quite a distance away.


----------



## Tinseltoes (17 February 2011)

I hope the little ponio is found soon.Maybe it has wondered off.


----------



## christi (18 February 2011)

Any news on the wee pony ?


----------



## YorksG (19 February 2011)

Not received any update, so assume that there is no more information.


----------



## brighteyes (19 February 2011)

They should check any ditches and scrub/bog areas.


----------



## christi (19 February 2011)

brighteyes said:



			They should check any ditches and scrub/bog areas. 

Click to expand...

my thoughts also    poor wee thing


----------



## HorseyLyn (19 February 2011)

I take it there is no sign yet? It's so worrying esp if she was stolen..... Heartbreaking. My thoughts are with her owners as the "not knowing" must be dreadful.


----------



## stormhorse (19 February 2011)

does anyone know the owner of this pony as if they do she/he needs to associate herself with him on NED & get him listed as stolen there asap


----------



## DebbieCG (20 February 2011)

I really hope, as with all other owners of lost/stolen ponies and horses, that they find this mare or what has happened to her.  Hopefully the pony is nearby?


----------



## debsflo (20 February 2011)

oh no ,bless her i hope she is found soon.


----------



## HopesnDreams (27 February 2011)

stormhorse said:



			does anyone know the owner of this pony as if they do she/he needs to associate herself with him on NED & get him listed as stolen there asap
		
Click to expand...

Ive messaged the owner this information thank you.


----------



## stormhorse (27 February 2011)

Thank you HopesnDreams for doing that.


----------



## amyneave (27 February 2011)

Hope she is found soon.


----------

